#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-05
<czajkowski> Aloha
<AlanBell> http://www.unwomen.org/ launched last Friday with a $500,000,000 budget
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thank you
<czajkowski> pleia2: when you're about can you give me a shout please
<czajkowski> not urgent just need some info
<czajkowski> thanks
<czajkowski> I noticed on http://www.ubuntu-women.org/
<czajkowski> Providing opportunities by sponsoring women who wish to give technical presentations, or talk about their Ubuntu experience at International conferences and seminars.
<czajkowski> how is that going or what is done in that area??
<maco> czajkowski: atm, means there are those of us willing to review slides and give pointers, and that we're happy to have announcements about speaking opportunities posted to the list
<czajkowski> maco: ah ok, tis kinda misleading so
<czajkowski> saying sponsorship so
<czajkowski> maco: aloha :)
<maco> yeah i think sponsorship was a someday goal that never panned out
<czajkowski> *nods*
<czajkowski> maybe it should be removed so
<czajkowski> just a thought mind
<AlanBell> or implemented
<pleia2> czajkowski: the text on that page is going to be completely rewritten as part of our site redevelopment project because not all of it is accurate, much of it has to be updated
<pleia2> I've made note of that one, thanks
<czajkowski> pleia2: cheers
<pleia2> I just haven't gotten to that point on the blueprint :)
<czajkowski> no bother
<czajkowski> I was looking for you
<pleia2> I am on vacation
<pleia2> las vegas \o/
<czajkowski> ohhh
<czajkowski> N~ICE
<pleia2> yeah, it's great :)
<akgraner> pleia2, shhhh remember what happens in Vegas stays in Vegas :-P
<pleia2> haha
 * czajkowski is planning on invading Cuba in January
<MarkDude> pleia2, have you done the James Bond request of Martini, shaken not stirred at the baccarat table yet?
 * AlanBell is having an Ubuntini next week
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-06
<czajkowski> maco: ping
<maco> czajkowski: pong
<czajkowski> maco: the dc loco we re approved you guys cycle didn't we?
<maco> yes
<czajkowski> maco: by any chance do you have a date?
<czajkowski> trying to find logs
<maco> april 20
<czajkowski> maco: thanks
<czajkowski> no hypatia
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-07
<czajkowski> morning folks
<czajkowski> akgraner: :)
<czajkowski> 0:50 < airurando> posted a couple of pics of a bleary eyed Orla unpacking and using the fab Zareason Terra A20
<czajkowski> 10:51 < airurando> http://pix.ie/odonohuem/1779704
<czajkowski> hypatia: yer back :)
<issyl0> Pendulum: ping?
<Pendulum> issyl0: pong
<czajkowski> Pendulum: ello
<hypatia> hola
<hypatia> had a power outage :)
<czajkowski> hypatia: wonder where you'd gotten to
<czajkowski> hypatia: any recommendations for toronto recruiters?
<hypatia> IT or otherwise?
<czajkowski> IT
<hypatia> hmm
<hypatia> i know of a couple, but am in a dr's office waiting room
<hypatia> will pm later
<czajkowski> hypatia: thanks
<czajkowski> not urgent just curious and seeing if it'd be possible at this stage
<hypatia> k
<hypatia> for you or a friend?
<czajkowski> me
<AlanBell> 9
<AlanBell> oops
<AlanBell> czajkowski: ooooh
<czajkowski> AlanBell: they have jobs over there, we dont over here.  Just looking at all of the options
<AlanBell> yes, don't overlook anything
<czajkowski> AlanBell: have to keep the folks happy, they're not exactly impressed wiht me on a laptop all day doing Ubuntu work
<AlanBell> I understand
<AlanBell> mum still wants me to get a proper job
<AlanBell> I give her a list of my directorships and job titles and committees and boards and stuff that I sit on, but it still isn't a proper job
<czajkowski> AlanBell: same, but unless it's earning it doesnt count in her book
<czajkowski> and I'm not in the mood to argue with the mothership
<AlanBell> your presentation is looking great
<czajkowski> AlanBell: thanks
<czajkowski> need to tweak it a bit more this evening
<AlanBell> I would cut slide 19 down to just a few bullet points, that text is too small
<czajkowski> figure out the last two slides
<czajkowski> as I've to go for dinner with the family for grandfathers bday
<czajkowski> slide 19 ...
<czajkowski> let  me go see
<AlanBell> rehearse it a few times, relax, talk slowly, take pauses and smile :-)
<czajkowski> ahhh yes slide 19 need to make that into points
<czajkowski> on to do list
<pleia2> I am still recovering from vacation (hehe) so I won't be able to make it to the meeting tomorrow morning at 12:00 UTC, do we have someone who can chair?
<dinda> pleia2: sounds like you had a great time
<pleia2> dinda: I did! thank you for your recommendations :)
<dinda> pleia2: always happy to help with Vegas recs :)
<dinda> ok, i'm timezone impaired so 12:00 UTC is that like a few hours from now or tomorrow?
<pleia2> it's 5AM pacific
<maco> dinda: 0 UTC is a few hours from now
<hypatia> i can chair it
<pleia2> yay
<pleia2> valorie: probably more appropriate to talk over here ;) it's 69 cents per copy for color, so yeah I'll probably just go b&w
<pleia2> the pdf on Resources is optimized for non-us paper, so I'm also modifying the svg for US + B&W printing
<valorie> if we have pretty paper, it will still look good
 * pleia2 nods
<valorie> and if we have bus. cards, we won't need a lot -- just a few attention-grabbers
<pleia2> yeah, if people want more info
<pleia2> I'll see how much pretty paper costs, I might just do 100
<valorie> CLS might use more, although I'm not gonna be handing stuff out there
<valorie> I don't think there are tables there
<valorie> it's an unconf.
<pleia2> yeah
<valorie> might do a talk
<pleia2> yay :D
<valorie> if I can get my head together
<valorie> and esp. if Linda is still gonna go
<valorie> (althara)
<pleia2> cool
<czajkowski> aloha
<AlanBell> hi, which country are you in now?
<dinda> _old
<dinda> ack, wrong kb sorry
<czajkowski> maco: what does MOTU stand for ?
<AlanBell> Masters of the Universe
<AlanBell> which is a He Man reference
<AlanBell> and She-Ra too of course
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> how to explain that in a slide
<czajkowski> bah
<AlanBell> put up a picture of she-ra and have done with it
<czajkowski> hehe
<Pendulum> or just put MOTU = Masters of the Universe and explain what a MOTU does
<czajkowski> MOTU - Developers in Ubuntu ;)
<AlanBell> well the point is that the repos are main, universe, multiverse
<AlanBell> and the MOTUs can muck about in universe
<AlanBell> as I understand it
<AlanBell> although "muck about" may be a bit too flipant a term for the serious work they do :-)
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> true
<czajkowski> gah I'm talking in front of CLC and I keep forgetting what it stands for
<czajkowski> this is not going to go well
<czajkowski> and I've to leave Castleconnell in 2 hrs
<AlanBell> He-Man fought skeletor, who did She-Ra fight?
<AlanBell> City Learning Centre
<AlanBell> She was only allowed to destroy robotic enemies which were her primary foes.
<valorie> AlanBell knows a great deal about this
<valorie> ;-)
<AlanBell> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/She-Ra
<AlanBell> there is nothing worth knowing that wikipedia does not know
<valorie> I remember all the boys in the summer watching the cartoon beginning
<valorie> all holding up their imaginary swords
<valorie> I HAVE THE POWER!!!!!!!!!!
<valorie> hilarious
<valorie> but why didn't little girls have the same?
<valorie> that makes me sad
<AlanBell> I actually don't blame the parents
<AlanBell> if anyone thinks I want, or am encouraging, my son to pick up anything long, heavy and dangerous and run about the house pretending it is a light sabre they are wrong.
<valorie> they were imaginary swords
<valorie> although there are some light-weight plastic toy ones on the market
<valorie> I would have loved to learn how to sword-fight, though
<AlanBell> yeah, I don't exactly encourage them either. Air guitars yes, air swords, not so much
<valorie> it's very acrobatic
 * valorie was a tomboy
<valorie> I wanted to shoot, and fish, and climb trees
<valorie> and did
<valorie> but also could cook my fish, bake a pie
<valorie> etc.
<valorie> I think those should be human skills
<valorie> it's just -- those boys had a *moment*
<valorie> together
<valorie> there is nothing like that for girls
<AlanBell> bet there is
<AlanBell> probably singing into hairbrushes as microphones or something like that though
<valorie> that isn't *powerful* though
<valorie> there are plenty of bonding experiences, certainly
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-08
<czajkowski> lucidfox ping
 * hypatia yawns
<hypatia> hey folks, i think it's meeting time
<hypatia> assuming i got the timezones right?
<rww> @now UTC
<Pendulum> hypatia: should be right
<elky> It is?
<hypatia> ok, well, should be quick, as there's not much on the agenda
<hypatia> #startmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting started at 12:08. The chair is hypatia.
<Mootbot-UK> Commands Available: [TOPIC], [PROGRESS REPORT], [IDEA], [ACTION], [AGREED], [LINK], [VOTE]
<hypatia> hey everyone, this is my first chaired meeting, so excuse the likely failures :)
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - Maverick Blueprint progress
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - Maverick Blueprint progress
<hypatia> https://blueprints.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+spec/community-m-ubuntu-women-project-m-goals
<hypatia> and http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Roadmap-M
<hypatia> are listed as the work items there - does anyone have updates?
 * hypatia for one is still learning how to use blueprints ^_^
<Pendulum> I"m trying to work on the mentorship stuff, but I've got other things and had some health stuff crop up
<hypatia> awesome, Pendulum
<hypatia> i mean about working on it, not the health stuff :/
<hypatia> looks like the logo stuff is about wrapped too
<hypatia> when I figure out how to edit the bp i'll update it to reflect that
<hypatia> [ACTION] hypatia will update the blueprint to reflect the completed logo work
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  hypatia will update the blueprint to reflect the completed logo work
<hypatia> any other blueprint stuff?
 * hypatia pokes elky 
<Pendulum> hypatia: if you want, post meeting I can show you how to update that :)
<elky> Oh! Hai!
<hypatia> Pendulum: sounds great
<hypatia> ok moving on to the next item...
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - Election results
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - Election results
<hypatia> (i'm not sure where the OPEN ITEMS bit comes from, but it was in the template so i just copied it over)
<hypatia> Thanks to everyone who ran, voted, and otherwise participated in the first UW leadership elections
<hypatia> after a close runoff vote, pleia2, elky and myself ended up the three co-leaders
<elky> hypatia, it's typically General Business i think
<hypatia> elky: gotcha
<elky> Yaaaaay!
 * hypatia gives especial thanks to Pendulum :)
<elky> Thanks to everyone who voted and nominated and all that stuff
 * hypatia high-fives all around
<elky> Especially considering we had to lock down things in the middle of it all.
<hypatia> we should probably set a date for the next election, or is it too soon?
<hypatia> i mean we can likely just set fixed dates for the future
<elky> hypatia, +$term_length from announcement date I'd guess
<hypatia> yah
<hypatia> which is just 6 months
<hypatia> why don't i propose fixed dates on the mailing list?
<elky> Is it?
<elky> I thought amber's reign was 6mths, but the triad was 12. I could be wrong of course.
<hypatia> i thought it was based around the release cycle
<hypatia> i may also be wrong
<hypatia> elky: can i task you with looking into this? :)
<elky> I don't want to be having an election every 6 months. We lose a month each time.
<elky> Sure.
<hypatia> woot
<hypatia> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess says one-year term
<Mootbot-UK> LINK received:  http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/LeadershipElectionProcess says one-year term
<elky> I thought it did :)
<hypatia> [ACTION] elky will propose fixed yearly election dates to the u-w mailing list
<Mootbot-UK> ACTION received:  elky will propose fixed yearly election dates to the u-w mailing list
<elky> someone remind me in a week if I haven't. adjusting to new job, I'm all over the place.
<hypatia> next item! thanks again everyone :D
<hypatia> elky: will do
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - OPEN ITEMS - Quick Website update
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - OPEN ITEMS - Quick Website update
<hypatia> anyone have stuff for that?
<elky> Update is there is no update from elky :-/
<hypatia> ok, that makes it quick :)
<elky> See previous comment for petty first world excuse.
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - New items -
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - New items -
<hypatia> anyone?
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - Announcements -
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Announcements -
<hypatia> i've got nothing here either :)
<elky> pleia2, around?
<hypatia> she's sleepin'
<elky> Slacker.
<elky> I have nothing either.
<hypatia> ok well that's it then :)
<hypatia> [TOPIC] - Next Meeting Date - Thursday, July 22, 2010 @ 2200 UTC
<Mootbot-UK> New Topic:  - Next Meeting Date - Thursday, July 22, 2010 @ 2200 UTC
<hypatia> BE THERE OR BE AN EQUILATERAL RECTANGLE
<hypatia> um i mean
<hypatia> ^_^
<hypatia> #endmeeting
<Mootbot-UK> Meeting finished at 12:23.
<hypatia> we are paragons of efficiency in here, yo.
<elky> I think we need to table an agenda for next time for refreshing the meeting times, though.
<hypatia> think so?
<elky> We've got a whole lot of new people since our meeting times were set.
<hypatia> should we do a doodle poll?
<elky> Yup.
<hypatia> hokay, i'll do that
<elky> Though, table it for discussion at next meeting first maybe
<hypatia> ok, cool
 * hypatia edits next meeting's wikipage
<elky> no need to hurry it, and the other TZ may want to aye or nay
<hypatia> o shi
<hypatia> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/July2010/Agenda <-- but what do we do when there are TWO july meetings
<elky>  /agenda2?
<hypatia> good idea!
 * hypatia copies the page over
<hypatia> that said, i'll put it on there, but i'm inclined to think that all times are equally bad
<Pendulum> oh, can I just put out there that when you sent the doodle poll out that you may also want to say "if you can't use the doodle poll, please let us know when you can meet" as far as I know, it's not an accessible site for screen readers
<hypatia> Pendulum: thanks for pointing that out - do you know of an accessible alternative?
<Pendulum> nope. I can ask around, but a lot of the polling sites aren't very good. (I actually manually do scheduling for Accessibility Team meetings)
<hypatia> http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/July2010/Agenda2
<hypatia> Pendulum: seems like an opportunity for a nice Free Software alternative :)
<elky> Surely one of these sites must have an API or something that someone can hack up a quick app for.
<hypatia> i'd probably do it in appengine
<hypatia> ...but i'm on an appengine kick right now
<elky> You could probably do something similar with an anonymous edit google poll thingie too.
<elky> Though dunno how accessible google apps are.
<Pendulum> I know AlanBell found a wordpress plug in that works for surveys that at least for the person taking the survey doesn't seem to be too bad, however, we didn't test with radio buttons as we just needed text boxes
<hypatia> ok i've got to skidaddle
<hypatia> many errands to run before i head to montreal :)
<hypatia> cya around folks!
<czajkowski> aloha]
<pleia2> since the mootbot logs include the agenda, we'd just been reusing the Agenda page and rotating out what no longer needs to be there (if you look at Meetings/July2010/Agenda you'll see it's been renamed several times as we rotate the month)
<Tm_T> hi
<pleia2> and just added pretty version of logs & agenda here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/Meetings/20100708
<pleia2> regarding the year term and schedule, I believe the dates that are currently on LeadershipElectionProcess are meant to be static
<pleia2> valorie: I'll be sending up 150 or so of these with MarkDude: http://princessleia.com/uw/ubuntu-women-flier-printed.jpg
<pleia2> and another 200 or so printed on just regular orange paper
<valorie> pleia2: those are wonderful!!!!!!!
<pleia2> valorie: I'm glad you like :) picked up the paper last night
<valorie> maybe we can post some of the pretty ones around in various meeting rooms or something
<valorie> and hand out the orange ones for those who are interested
<valorie> althara, be sure you look at her links
<valorie> :-)
<pleia2> hehe, my boyfriend goes "what are you printing over there?!"
<pleia2> (the printer isn't particularly fast for a laser printer)
<valorie> oooo, you are printing them yourself?
<valorie> that is a lot of ink!
<pleia2> apparently this ink cartridge is supposed to be good for printing 10,000 pages
<pleia2> I print about 12 per year ;)
<valorie> ok
<valorie> that ain't bad
<valorie> hubby has a photo grade printer
<valorie> and he's always buying expensive ink
<valorie> but his photo collages are totally worth it
<pleia2> we considered a photo printer, but it turns out that for normal use it's cheaper for us to just head down to the pharmacy to get prints at a kiosk
<valorie> his are labors of love, and the recipients all love them
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-09
<MichelleQ> valorie: have him check out White House Custom Color.  www.whcc.com - they do *amazing* printwork.
<valorie> I'll pass that along
<valorie> folks, if you didn't do security updates last night
<MichelleQ> They do canvas gallery wraps - did a collage for my best friend of her kids, the size of her sofa.
<valorie> do them now
<valorie> http://www.securityfocus.com/bid/41465/solution
<valorie> http://www.h-online.com/security/news/item/Ubuntu-closes-root-hole-1034618.html
<valorie> there are exploits already
<maco> valorie: thanks for the heads up
 * darknemesis is on the front news of bbc news
<darknemesis> http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/programmes/question_time/8802969.stm
<darknemesis> http://news.bbc.co.uk/
<AlanBell> 15 minutes of fame!
<darknemesis> AlanBell, yeah kinda
 * darknemesis is shamed in a way
<czajkowski> c
<pleia2> czajkowski: you misspelled "geeknic" in your blog post :)
<darknemesis> AlanBell, When butterflies are in love, do they feel humans in their stomach???
<AlanBell> no idea. Ask a lepidopterologist.
#ubuntu-women-project 2010-07-10
<nigelb> maco: poke?
 * maco runs
<nigelb> gah
<maco> oh you were grabbing me for the person pleia2 just smacked down?
<nigelb> yeah
 * pleia2 eyeroll
<nigelb> I figured lyz was working on the etherpad
<pleia2> I r multitasking
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> and maco is distracted :p
 * nigelb is not sure about the conversation in the other room
<nigelb> but then I think all webchat users are potentially spammer
<pleia2> nah, she's cool
<pleia2> has been around for a few weeks :)
<nigelb> ah, ok :)
<czajkowski> pleia2:  I did where?
<pleia2> czajkowski: it's a "geeknic" not a "geeknick"
<AlanBell> "pleia2" is a geeknick
<pleia2> indeed
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-04
<Tm_T> good monday to everyone
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-05
<AlanBell> http://paste.ubuntu.com/638533/ these are the new members in June, as you can see, rather a lot
<pleia2> does it put us back under 5%?
<AlanBell> are they all blokes?
<pleia2> hmm, it's tricky with these forums folks
<maco> iirc, forestpiskie is a bloke
<maco> i know rbelem is one, having met him at uds
<pleia2> quackers and coffeecat appear to both be guys
<pleia2> and yeah, forestpixie is
<maco> im guessing linuxdude is a dude
<nigelb> heh
<pleia2> not sure about these: lovinglinux rubi1200 howefield lisati lucazade epirotes
<pleia2> the rest either have obvious real names or nicks
 * pleia2 doesn't have time to research now
<AlanBell> also I think we lost someone, or someone changed LP nick
<AlanBell> https://launchpad.net/~kelp
<maco> has an @ubuntu.com but isnt listed as a member
<AlanBell> expired
<AlanBell> was made a member on 04/06/08
<AlanBell> 4.91%
<AlanBell> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/rubi1200 not 100% sure
<AlanBell> the rest are all male
<AlanBell> rubi1200 too
<pleia2> thanks for looking into it AlanBell
<AlanBell> and every single application through the forums is male http://ubuntuforums.org/forumdisplay.php?f=404
<AlanBell> I can't see it going back over 5%
<pleia2> well, it will eventually :)
<maco> no women have come through a DMB meeting in over a year, ftr
<AlanBell> yeah, but the forums are kinda big, they could consistently do 10 a month forever
<AlanBell> there will be some women using the forums of course
<AlanBell> perhaps
<JanC> there is also the fact that not everybody goes for  membership  ;)
<JanC> is anybody from the forum community encouraging people to become members?
<pleia2> forums just launched membership via the FC, so it's really encouraged at the moment
<AlanBell> are there any forum users that people from this team should be encouraging specifically?
<nigelb> well, the one person I'd say that is on the forums board :)
<pleia2> all forums council members are ubuntu members (it's a requirement)
<nigelb> Yeah that was my point
<nigelb> i.e. the person I'd think of is already a member and on the board
<AlanBell> http://ubuntuforums.org/member.php?u=416115 perhaps
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-06
<Tubu> Hi there
<Tubu> I come to see if there are news about the relooking of the wiki..
<rww> pleia2 ^^ I think you were working on that?
<Tubu> hey pleia2. yes I was but dont know really how it have to happen with the bugs following and after with the upgrade of the main theme... :o)
<Tubu> who do what in other words... ^^
<pleia2> Tubu: sorry, was out of town for a holiday weekend here so I'm a bit behind on things
<Tubu> ow cool, no problem... I will do same next week so...
 * pleia2 has a quick look
<pleia2> Tubu: I think your fix for https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/+bug/798834 was good, do you know exactly what you changed to make it happen?
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798834 in ubuntu-women.org "mointheme: More padding needed on buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress]
<pleia2> we can walk you through checking in the fix to the theme
<Tubu> ok I go on it
 * pleia2 puts some notes together
<pleia2> hm, is there a good guide somewhere for setting up your bzr environment with launchpad?
<pleia2> it's been a long time since I set mine up
<Tubu> what is "bzr"!?
<maco> a distributed version control system
<maco> like git, but you pull your hair out less frequently
<Tubu> ow... dont have that... :o)
<Tubu> lol
<pleia2> don't worry, for simple stuff it's not hard to use
<pleia2> I can give you step by step instructions
<svaksha> Tubu: see http://launchpad.net <- uses bazaar (bzr) for code management
<Tubu> ok i go read that
<pleia2> that's a bit overwhelming :\
<pleia2> I'm just trying to figure out the basic steps for setting up a bzr environment with launchpad
<svaksha> on your localhost 'sudo apt-get install bzr' should install it locally, then you can push your changges to to LP (the link i gave above)
<svaksha> Tubu: ^^
<pleia2> svaksha: it requires authentication and set up, do you know where the docs are for that?
<pleia2> setting up your .bazaar/authentication.conf and .bazaar/bazaar.conf
<svaksha> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/mini-tutorial/
<pleia2> and you might need ssh keys set up (I do)
<JanC> help.launchpad.net has some docs I'm sure
<svaksha> Tubu: do you know how to setup ssh? and push the keys to LP (launchpad )
<Tubu> I will maybe install and configure that after my wekk holiday...
<svaksha> ok
<pleia2> Tubu: sorry, I didn't mean for this to sound so complicated
<pleia2> Tubu: I'll go through the docs and email you some simple steps :)
<Tubu> svaksha: ye i know I just did learn to do that for the wiki css
<svaksha> Tubu: great , so you wont have any difficulty here too :)
<Tubu> my connection is not so fast, does direct in bzr or other "Git system" go faster then via the launchpad web?
<pleia2> Tubu: yeah, and you need to use it through the command line to commit changes
<JanC> well, there are GUI tools...
<pleia2> if you'd rather you can just email me the changes and I'll get them put in for you for now
<svaksha> Tubu: you push to the web interface via the cli
<Tubu> pleia2: ye for this time i will just send you the css and the png... I think it will be faster... :o)
<pleia2> Tubu: ok :)
<svaksha> Tubu: bazaar/bzr is easier than git (on first glance), although the latter has more features. But I digress :)
<pleia2> I'll get some instructions up to make this easier for other contributors too, I forgot how many steps were involved with configuring bzr
<pleia2> well, configuring it "the right way for a launchpad project you have direct access to"
<Tubu> i saw that there are lot of reposit-system in fact...
<svaksha> Tubu: first you need to open an LP account
<pleia2> Tubu: yeah, there are a bunch of them :\ ubuntu uses bzr (bazaar)
<Tubu> pleia2: ok... maybe it can be an article for the wiki also... :o)
<pleia2> Tubu: agreed!
<maco> Tubu: there are tons of VCSes, but Ubuntu uses bzr almost exclusively (the kernel team uses git, but just because upstream kernel does)
<Tubu> I have already one LP account
<maco> you only need one
 * pleia2 adds to todo list
<svaksha> Tubu: feel free to ask anything that is not clear :)
<Tubu> svaksha: okok thanks :o)
<Tubu> pleia2 do I send you the css & png via e-mail or via irc directly?
<pleia2> Tubu: email is probably easiest
<Tubu> ok
<Tubu> pleia2: voilà, it's in the box!
<pleia2> Tubu: great, thanks!
<Tubu> Can I change the status for Bug #798834 to "Fix Commited"?... :o)
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 798834 in ubuntu-women.org "mointheme: More padding needed on buttons (affects: 1) (heat: 7)" [Undecided,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/798834
<Tubu> didn't ask anything to u-bot !?
<pleia2> Tubu: have to wait until I check in the change, I'll let you know :)
<Tubu> okok whoohoo!
 * pleia2 at work at the moment, will have to wait until lunchtime
<Tubu> ow forgot to say (but ye probably you get it) the css has all my addings in it (other bugs)
<pleia2> ok, in this checkin I'll just put fixes for the buttons
<Tubu> here are the bugs related to : #802216 ; #798813 ; #798834 and #783304
<pleia2> ok cool, I'll check in this change at lunch and refresh my memory on the rest this evening
<Tubu> ok
<maco> Tubu: when you mention a bug number, ubottu makes a  link to it and tells the bug's title
<Tubu> maco: ow... cool in fact... so every one is refreshed about the problem in discussion
 * Tubu reading the bazzaaaaar doc...
<pleia2> http://doc.bazaar.canonical.com/latest/en/tutorials/using_bazaar_with_launchpad.html#publishing-your-changes
<pleia2> has specific bazaar with launchpad instructions (thanks maco!)
<pleia2> still, some step by step instructions for this project specifically would be helpful (I know I always get stuck figuring out what to name branches and things)
<Tubu> cool thanks
<pleia2> Tubu: you can update with "fix committed" now :)
<pleia2> http://bazaar.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-women/ubuntu-women.org/mointheme/revision/15
<Tubu> pleia2: I go for it nooooow!
<JanC> Tubu: you didn't come to the EP last Thursday?  ☺
<Tubu> hey JanC, no I was stuck at work... not far from there but still stuck... :o/ how was it?
<pleia2> ok, and updated the branch that shows up by default at uw.princessleia.com, so it now has nigel and Tubu's changes for 798834 and 783301
<JanC> it was nice, meeting some interesting people & all
<Tubu> pleia2: my first fix comitted bug! that's history! lol
<Tubu> JanC: was there lot of ubuntu'ers?
<JanC> we were 4 people from ubuntu-be, and several others also used Ubuntu  ☺
<JanC> there was only one MEP & one MEP's political assistant who were "new" (not used to open source yet)
<JanC> but that's a nice start
<JanC> also somebody from Brussels hackerspace
<Tubu> JanC: ye it all have to begin with 1... :o)
<JanC> and we went out to eat at a small Italian place with a group afterwards, which involved more useful talking of course  ☺
<Tubu> cool on the place du Luxembourg, then  :o)
<JanC> nearby Place de Luxembourg
<Tubu> ye have to know earlier of the next meeting so I can block my agenda for it
<JanC> Tubu: I'll try to let you know once I know a new date  ☺
<Tubu> JanC: cool, thanks!
<JanC> my guess is it will be in October or so
<Tubu> ok i note it already
<JanC> Tubu: are you on the ubuntu-be mailing list?
<JanC> https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-be
<Tubu> yes, but for the EU I didnt saw it on it
<JanC> it was on the list, but as it was only organised shortly before...
<Tubu> ow... ye maybe i did read it too quicly... :o/
<JanC> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-be/2011-June/007489.html was the first mail about it  ;)
<JanC> so, about a month ago, or 3 weeks before it happened
<JanC> one problem with EP events is that the best time for them is during working hours, because that's when the target audience is there  :-/
<JanC> which of course clashes with workign hours for most volunteers outside the EP
<JanC> anyway, this is more a discussion for #ubuntu-be  ;)
<JanC> and I'm going off now anyway
<JanC> slaapwel!
<Tubu> Janc: slaapwel :o)
<Tubu> I have a question about the SSh key. Is it better to make differents keys, like 1 for each SSH connected workplace for different projects?
<pleia2> it's a matter of preference, I use one for personal and ubuntu work, and have a special one that I only use for work (I work from home, my work and personal computer are the same one)
<pleia2> there isn't much harm in using one for everything as long as your private key (the one without .pub) is kept safe
<Tubu> ok
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-07
<pleia2> leadership nominations phase begins \o/ https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-women/2011-July/003298.html
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-08
<pleia2> ok, got https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu-women.org/ under control for now, 2 more bugs with fixes committed and a ticket submitted for another \o/
<IdleOne> Good job pleia2 and Bug fixers!
 * pleia2 still needs to follow up with Tubu on a couple fixes she put in, but at least has a list now
<pleia2> actually, the css she gave me the other day has what I needed \o/
 * pleia2 fix commits another bug
<pleia2> #798813 is tricky, I think we need to talk about it at our meeting
<pleia2> bug 783303 too
<ubot4> Launchpad bug 783303 in ubuntu-women.org "mointheme: Header is too busy (affects: 1) (heat: 3)" [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/783303
<pleia2> they are related
<pleia2> all style issues that I'm useless about
<pleia2> s/style/design
<pleia2> anyway, http://uw.princessleia.com/MyWiki (no login required) is updated with the latest things checked into the theme, please kick the tires :)
<elky> pleia2, in all honesty, taking the background dots out of the header would do lots for 783303
<Tm_T> and side
<Tm_T> hmmm, the front page is wall of text
<elky> oh, it's about the links. that'll be in the python template file iirc
<elky> Tm_T, the dots down the side aren't underneath text
<Tm_T> elky: yup, but still makes it appear rather busy
<Tm_T> a line or two of dots would work
<elky> not really and would throw our colour ratio off from the branding
<elky> it's already not grey enough ;)
<Tm_T> hmm
#ubuntu-women-project 2011-07-09
<Tm_T> good morning all
<pleia2> AlanBell: I put your 4.91% stat on the team report, but I don't know how many members that was out of total
<pleia2> for now I just put "Of the Ubuntu Members at the end of this month 4.91% are women"
<pleia2> if you remember you can update, if not it's not a big deal
<AlanBell> alan@alanlaptop:~/Projects/uw$ wc members.csv  672  1358 36110 members.csv
<AlanBell> 672
<pleia2> awesome, thanks :)
<pleia2> updated!
<pleia2> and if anyone else has anything to add to our report, it's here: http://wiki.ubuntu-women.org/ReportingPage
#ubuntu-women-project 2017-07-04
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Tm_T ChanServ ubot5 ubuntulog singer22 Peng elky gonyere Peng__ JanC
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: elky Peng Tm_T singer22 ubuntulog ChanServ Peng__ ubot5 IdleOne JanC
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: gonyere JanC Tm_T ChanServ meetingology ubuntulog Peng singer22 Peng__ ubot5
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: ubuntulog singer22 Tm_T meetingology Peng__ JanC gamerchick02 gonyere elky ubot5
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: Tm_T IdleOne Peng singer22 gonyere Peng__ JanC gamerchick02 ChanServ ubot5
<blitz`> BEING AROUND NIGGERS ON THE 4TH YOU DONT KNOW IF THEY SHOOTING FIREWORKS OR EACH OTHER quicktalkeh676te.onion/6697: JanC IdleOne ubuntulog Tm_T Peng meetingology singer22 elky gonyere ChanServ
